
I need a hacker. - ballred

======
ballred
(I searched this site for a better way to post this, but didn't find anything.
Please let me know if there is a more appropriate forum for this type of
request.)

I'm an Internet business/marketing guy with a prototype. I'm looking for a
hacker to be my cofounder.

I first heard about Y Combinator while participating in a similar program
called Junto (www.juntopartners.com). As a frequent news.ycombinator reader,
I've admired from a distance the work that Y Combinator participants and
applicants have done. I'm looking for someone with that kind of skill set to
work with me on a niche community site.

Part-time commitment initially, more involvement as we're able to grow the
site. With regards to equity, I believe in growing the pie rather than my
slice. I want a cofounder, not an employee.

Email me if you're interested: billallred [at] Google mail etc.

~~~
ballred
Wow, you guys are fast. You responded before I even finished typing the
details!

------
mukund
for what? Hope not to hack into forbidden stuff and become a fugitive

------
zkinion
to...?

